# [SOLVED]Instalacja VirtualBox - brak SDL

## pawelek

Witam wszystkich

Próbuję sobie zainstalować VirtualBoxa i pojawił mi sie problem. Wyjechał mi z takim komunikatem:

 *Quote:*   

> Checking for SDL:
> 
>   SDL not found at -lSDL -lpthread -lSDLmain -I/usr/include/SDL or SDL headers not found
> 
>   Check the file /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-1.5.2-r1/work/VirtualBox-1.5.2_OSE/configure.log for detailed error information.

 

Wiem, że trzeba zainstalować pakiet z SDLem, ale który tojest pakiet, bo po wydaniu komendy emerge --search sdl, to wi tyle pakietw pokazalo, ze nie wiem ktory wybrac, a pakiet ktory mi najbardziej pasuje, czyli media-libs/libsdl, pokazuje, ze jest zainstalowany. Powiedzcie ktory pakiet zainstalowac?Last edited by pawelek on Sun Jan 27, 2008 9:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

Spróbuj przeinstalować "media-libs/libsdl".

Jeśli to nie pomoże, to pokaż zawartość pliku "/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-1.5.2-r1/work/VirtualBox-1.5.2_OSE/configure.log" oraz wynik `emerge --info`.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## pawelek

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Spróbuj przeinstalować "media-libs/libsdl".

 

Niestety nic tonie pomoglo  :Sad: .

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jeśli to nie pomoże, to pokaż zawartość pliku "/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-1.5.2-r1/work/VirtualBox-1.5.2_OSE/configure.log" oraz wynik `emerge --info`.
> 
> 

 

```
# Log file generated by

#

#   './configure '

#

***** Checking environment *****

Determined build machine: linux.x86, target machine: linux.x86

***** Checking kBuild *****

found

***** Checking gcc *****

found version 4.1.2

***** Checking as86 *****

found version 0.16.17

***** Checking bcc *****

compiling the following source file:

int foo(a)

  int a;

{

  return 0;

}

using the following command line:

bcc -B /usr/bin/ -C-c -3 -S -o .tmp_out .tmp_src.c

found version 0.16.17

***** Checking iasl *****

found version 20060912

***** Checking xslt *****

found

***** Checking pthread *****

compiling the following source file:

#include <cstdio>

#include <pthread.h>

extern "C" int main(void)

{

  pthread_mutex_t mutex;

  if (pthread_mutex_init(&mutex, NULL)) {

    printf("pthread_mutex_init() failed\n");

    return 1;

  }

  if (pthread_mutex_lock(&mutex)) {

    printf("pthread_mutex_lock() failed\n");

    return 1;

  }

  if (pthread_mutex_unlock(&mutex)) {

    printf("pthread_mutex_unlock() failed\n");

    return 1;

  }

  printf("found, OK.\n");

}

using the following command line:

g++ -O -Wall -o .tmp_out .tmp_src.cc "-lpthread"

executing the binary

found, OK.

***** Checking xalan *****

compiling the following source file:

#include <cstdio>

#include <xalanc/Include/XalanVersion.hpp>

extern "C" int main(void)

{

  printf("found version %d.%d.%d",

         XALAN_VERSION_MAJOR, XALAN_VERSION_MINOR, XALAN_VERSION_REVISION);

#if _XALAN_VERSION >= 10800

  printf(", OK.\n");

  return 0;

#else

  printf(", expected version 1.8.0 or higher\n");

  return 1;

#endif

}

using the following command line:

g++ -O -Wall -o .tmp_out .tmp_src.cc "-L/usr/local/lib -lxalan-c -lpthread -I/usr/local/include"

executing the binary

found version 1.10.0, OK.

***** Checking xerces *****

compiling the following source file:

#include <cstdio>

#include <xercesc/util/XercesVersion.hpp>

extern "C" int main(void)

{

  printf("found version %d.%d.%d",

         XERCES_VERSION_MAJOR, XERCES_VERSION_MINOR, XERCES_VERSION_REVISION);

#if _XERCES_VERSION >= 20500

  printf(", OK.\n");

  return 0;

#else

  printf(", expected version 2.5.0 or higher");

  return 1;

#endif

}

using the following command line:

g++ -O -Wall -o .tmp_out .tmp_src.cc "-L/usr/local/lib -lxerces-c -lpthread -I/usr/local/include"

executing the binary

found version 2.7.0, OK.

***** Checking libIDL *****

found version 0.8.9

***** Checking zlib *****

compiling the following source file:

#include <cstdio>

#include <zlib.h>

extern "C" int main(void)

{

  printf("found version %s", ZLIB_VERSION);

#if ZLIB_VERNUM >= 0x1210

  printf(", OK.\n");

  return 0;

#else

  printf(", expected version 1.2.1 or higher\n");

  return 1;

#endif

}

using the following command line:

g++ -O -Wall -o .tmp_out .tmp_src.cc "-lz "

executing the binary

found version 1.2.3, OK.

***** Checking SDL *****

compiling the following source file:

#include <cstdio>

#include <SDL/SDL.h>

#include <SDL/SDL_main.h>

extern "C" int main(void)

{

  printf("found version %d.%d.%d",

         SDL_MAJOR_VERSION, SDL_MINOR_VERSION, SDL_PATCHLEVEL);

#if SDL_VERSION_ATLEAST(1,2,7)

  printf(", OK.\n");

  return 0;

#else

  printf(", expected version 1.2.7 or higher\n");

  return 1;

#endif

}

using the following command line:

g++ -O -Wall -o .tmp_out .tmp_src.cc "-lSDL -lpthread -lSDLmain -I/usr/include/SDL"

/usr/lib/libcaca.so.0: undefined reference to `glutCloseFunc'

/usr/lib/libcaca.so.0: undefined reference to `glutMainLoopEvent'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.70GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 27 Jan 2008 13:46:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL@euro"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en_GB pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="   "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa arts audiofile bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cddb cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt ctype cups curl curlwrappers dbus dbx dga doc dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode evo examples exif expat fam fbcon ffmpeg fftw firefox flac flash ftp gd gdbm ggi gif ginac glut gnutls gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk2 guile hal hardened iconv imagemagick imlib innodb isdnlog jabber java javascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde kdexdeltas kerberos lesstif libcaca libnotify lirc lm_sensors mad maildir matroska midi mikmod mime ming mmx mng mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack mysql mysqli nas ncurses nls nntp nocd nptl nptlonly nsplugin odbc ogg openexr opengl openmp pam pcntl pcre pdf perl php png posix ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sasl scanner session sndfile sockets socks5 source speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg svga symlink tcpd test theora threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l vcd verbose videos vorbis win32codecs wmf x264 x86 xface xine xml xmlrpc xorg xosd xpm xsl xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Arfrever: QUOTE -> CODE

----------

## DtZ

Masz zainstalowane media-libs/glut lub media-libs/freeglut? Jeżeli tak to jakie wersje.

----------

## Arfrever

 *pawelek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/lib/libcaca.so.0: undefined reference to `glutCloseFunc'
> 
> ...

 

Przeinstaluj "media-libs/libcaca".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## pawelek

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *pawelek wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> /usr/lib/libcaca.so.0: undefined reference to `glutCloseFunc'
> 
> ...

 

Dzięki, pomogło  :Smile: . Właśnie zainstalowałem i biorę się za testowanie  :Smile: .

----------

